# Will Mac os x leopard  Support Intel 945 Board



## rosemolr (Oct 10, 2008)

dear Friends,
I'am planning to install mac os x in ma pc.i want to know that will the board support mac(intel 945)Is there the sound,graphics,drivers are available in net..?Or how can we play music in a mac osx( in 945 board)..please help me..i want to know this very badly..thanks in advance


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2008)

Any queries regarding installation of OS X in non Apple computer is illegal in this forum. 
Sorry Reporting..


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 10, 2008)

As said above. Closed.

...And aren't you that piracy-loving-genuine-s**ts-hating dude? So double closed!


----------

